
Ask HN: Is there no real “Show your music” website worldwide, similar to ShowHN? - josephernest
I&#x27;ll explain:<p>* when we want to show some tech&#x2F;programming projects, we can post here and eventually, if people like it, it&#x27;s easy to get an audience of people interested in what we are doing, this is cool and motivating [example: 100+ votes and 800+ people liked https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;josephernest&#x2F;writing thanks to a previous post here]. The same applies for Reddit as well.<p>BUT<p>* When you release a new song, you post it on Reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Music or any other subreddit, it&#x27;s very difficult to get even a small audience. It could be because my music itself is bad!, well ... maybe! (here you can listen to it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;join-leave&#x2F;run-away-feat-dyllan and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;join-leave&#x2F;nouvelle-collection-ocean-souvenir) , but I&#x27;ve noticed it seems to happen to other people too.<p>More specifically:<p>* You can often see new content submitted by a random guy with 100+ or even 1000+ votes here on HN. This is cool!<p>* But I&#x27;ve never seen a community on the web where a random musician can put his song, and have 100+ and 1000+ likes (except maybe on Youtube, but then you need to have a cool nice video, and this is not always possible for bedroom producers).<p>Networks to share original music are either very small communities (so small audience) or large audience, but very restricted posting rules (&quot;don&#x27;t post your own content&quot;).<p>What is the reason?<p>Soundcloud <i>could</i> seem like an answer but it&#x27;s not: if you post on it, nobody sees the song until you share it on another network. Soundcloud doesn&#x27;t feature a Reddit&#x2F;HN list-based &quot;Post your song here&quot; where people can upvote or downvote, in which you can discover new songs.<p>____<p>TL;DR: Bedroom programmers have a large audience on internet for their projects thanks to HN or Reddit. But it seems bedroom music producers don&#x27;t have a similar community. Why? Is there a reason why nobody cares about music posted by random people?
======
bobfirestone
You kinda answered your own question: YouTube is the site for this & unless
it’s really good (or spectacularly bad) no one cares about music from random
people.

~~~
josephernest
Maybe...

Why do we care about programming tech projects from random people, and nobody
would care about music from random people?

~~~
bobfirestone
One factor is programming is all random people. There is really no Beyoncé or
Taylor Swift of programming that everyone in the world knows.

A random developer saying “hey checkout this npm package I wrote to do XYZ” is
something that could directly be useful to people in their own projects or in
the future.

~~~
josephernest
That is probably the point. A random post about programming from a random guy
can be potentially useful for one's own projects in the future. So I can
_project myself_ in the project of someone else when reading HN (sorry my
english is not good enough to express clearly what I mean).

This is probably less true for music, except if you are really really moved by
a song, to the point it could change your life (this can happen a few times
per decade or per year but not so often)...

------
gus_massa
I'll change your question. Hoe to create a HN for xyz?

The main part of HN is the community. The initial community of HN was the
readers of Paul Graham blog, and some exiles from r/programing. So you have an
initial community with some common interest. Then you must apply a lot of
heavy moderation to try to keep the soul of the community and grow it slowly.

StackOverflow has a similar story. The initial community of HN was the readers
of JoelOnSofware and CodingHorror blogs. So you have an initial community with
some common interest. Then you must apply a lot of heavy moderation to try to
keep the soul of the community and grow it slowly.

My recommendation is to build a nice blog with a nice community of musicians
and people that like music, and the transform it into a music aggregator. It's
not easy, each step is difficult, and the level of spam will be very higher.

